# Disabling turbo i7 4700HQ with throttlestop



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

I want to disable the turbo on my laptop, the processor is a i7 4700HQ 2.4Ghz (3.4Ghz turbo).
Now when I want to use the performance profile on my laptop I want to see a maximum speed of 2.4GHz.
Now I see there are lots of settings and I dont want to mess up anything.
Now what do I need to do to get my laptop processor running at 2.4Ghz?


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

Why would you disable turbo?

It's usually done in the bios...


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

EarthDog said:


> Whywould you disable turbo?


I want to see if I can get the temperature down in gaming, and if my games still run smooth without turbo.


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> I want to disable the turbo on my laptop, the processor is a i7 4700HQ 2.4Ghz (3.4Ghz turbo).
> Now when I want to use the performance profile on my laptop I want to see a maximum speed of 2.4GHz.
> Now I see there are lots of settings and I dont want to mess up anything.
> Now what do I need to do to get my laptop processor running at 2.4Ghz?
> View attachment 60672


Lol why would want to disable turbo ??
Too much excessive heat being generated? What about the bios ??



EarthDog said:


> Why would you disable turbo?
> 
> It's usually done in the bios...


lol beat me to it darn you *mars* dog


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

The max cpu temp in gaming was 79C , average around 75C


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> I want to see if I can get the temperature down in gaming, and if my games still run smooth without turbo.


bios ?? :0


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

mroofie said:


> Lol why would want to disable turbo ??
> Too much excessive heat being generated? What about the bios ??



I'm not familiar with the BIOS in this laptop and dont know how to get into it either, so would be easy if this software does the trick.


----------



## mroofie (Nov 29, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> The max cpu temp in gaming was 79C , average around 75C


lol wow thats hot :/ for a laptop
Use the bios -.-



P4-630 said:


> I'm not familiar with the BIOS in this laptop and dont know how to get into it either, so would be easy if this software does the trick.


I dont think that's possible but if the app can do it you need to ask them *personally* for support



P4-630 said:


> I'm not familiar with the BIOS in this laptop and dont know how to get into it either, so would be easy if this software does the trick.


try F2 or Delete before you go into windows


----------



## EarthDog (Nov 29, 2014)

P4-630 said:


> I want to see if I can get the temperature down in gaming, and if my games still run smooth without turbo.


79c is fine though... 

Not sure if that software can do it or not... But find it in the bios.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

Ok I found out that I could get in the BIOS with esc, then I'm getting a menu with 2 options : boot from ssd or setup.
As I said I'm not familiar with this laptop BIOS and I dont want to reinstall windows.

So I should choose Setup?


----------



## Toothless (Nov 29, 2014)

Setup and look around for Turbo Boost. Just disable it and boot back up.

Also @mroofie please stop with the spam of multiple posts. 79c isn't that hot for a laptop.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 29, 2014)

Tidied up the double and triple posts, if you can't find the multiquote or edit buttons please leave 30 minutes between posts!   I do like to keep me forums tidy!


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

Lightbulbie said:


> Setup and look around for Turbo Boost. Just disable it and boot back up.
> 
> Also @mroofie please stop with the spam of multiple posts. 79c isn't that hot for a laptop.



I just wanted to experiment but I have no option in the BIOS to disable turbo.
I will let it as is then, and you are right, 79C is not too bad in gaming for a laptop, I have seen CPU temps in the 90s on youtube

Thanks guys!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Nov 29, 2014)

I use Intel XTU on my laptop and have my 4700MQ running at 2.8GHz/0.8v which is way better than the stock turbo boost with 0.95v. My chip can also do 2.4GHz at around 0.7v. Just use the offset voltage slider and limit the max multiplier to what you want, using a fixed voltage would cause BSODs for me when restarting my notebook (in system specs).


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

Jstn7477 said:


> I use Intel XTU on my laptop and have my 4700MQ running at 2.8GHz/0.8v which is way better than the stock turbo boost with 0.95v. My chip can also do 2.4GHz at around 0.7v. Just use the offset voltage slider and limit the max multiplier to what you want, using a fixed voltage would cause BSODs for me when restarting my notebook (in system specs).



Ok I tried to install XTU and it looked like it was stuck on about 50% and then I cancelled.
Tried to install again and I'm getting an error now, trying again after restarting.


----------



## nunomoreira10 (Nov 29, 2014)

the easiest way is to go to the battery indicater, power options, change plan settings, change advance power settings, processor power settings,processor maximum state 99% and it disables turboboost


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

OK got it installed and have disabled "Turbo Boost Short Power Max Enable" and the multipliers at all 4 cores on 24, it works 



nunomoreira10 said:


> the easiest way is to go to the battery indicater, power options, change plan settings, change advance power settings, processor power settings,processor maximum state 99% and it disables turboboost



Yeah I found this on the internet, but this does not seem work on my laptop somehow, I even tried 80 max.


----------



## nunomoreira10 (Nov 29, 2014)

thats weird, did you select the power plan you were using?


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 29, 2014)

nunomoreira10 said:


> thats weird, did you select the power plan you were using?



Yes I did, thats why I wanted to try ThrottleStop, but XTU did the job!



Jstn7477 said:


> I use Intel XTU on my laptop and have my 4700MQ running at 2.8GHz/0.8v which is way better than the stock turbo boost with 0.95v. My chip can also do 2.4GHz at around 0.7v. Just use the offset voltage slider and limit the max multiplier to what you want, using a fixed voltage would cause BSODs for me when restarting my notebook (in system specs).



I'm not gonna play with the voltage settings.
But I guess I have to apply these settings after each boot?
Not that it is a big of a problem, I know how it works now!
Thanks Jstn7477 

Playing GTA IV at CPU 2.4Ghz now, smooth, no problem, CPU max temp just 61C !


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 29, 2014)

When using ThrottleStop you need to click on Turn On, check Set Multiplier and if you want to Disable Turbo, check that box off too.

If you do not use Disable Turbo, you can adjust the Set Multiplier value so you can use some Turbo Boost without using full Turbo Boost.

The problem with your laptop is that they decided to set a very low thermal throttling temperature.  PROCHOT - 15 means that instead of 100C, your laptop will start thermal throttling at 85C.  Intel Haswell CPUs run HOT.  Reducing the throttling temperature this much can significantly reduce performance.  Without a bios update there is nothing you can do about this.

ThrottleStop 7.00
https://www.sendspace.com/file/oquhg3


----------



## Toothless (Nov 29, 2014)

Thing with the power options is that ou can set it to 99 max/min and it shouldn't use the turbo.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 29, 2014)

The advantage of ThrottleStop is that you can setup 2 different profiles.  One with full turbo boost and one with turbo boost disabled and then you can setup a keyboard short cut so you can swap profiles.  You can do this while in the middle of a game so it is easy to compare.  Turbo boost does not make a big difference in frame rates for many games so you can disable turbo boost and reduce heat without killing performance.  Nice when you can do an A - B - A comparison without having to stop the game.

It is also a good idea to disable BD PROCHOT.  Many Asus laptops can severely throttle when this is enabled.


----------



## P4-630 (Nov 30, 2014)

unclewebb said:


> The advantage of ThrottleStop is that you can setup 2 different profiles.  One with full turbo boost and one with turbo boost disabled and then you can setup a keyboard short cut so you can swap profiles.  You can do this while in the middle of a game so it is easy to compare.  Turbo boost does not make a big difference in frame rates for many games so you can disable turbo boost and reduce heat without killing performance.  Nice when you can do an A - B - A comparison without having to stop the game.
> 
> It is also a good idea to disable BD PROCHOT.  Many Asus laptops can severely throttle when this is enabled.



You are right, I did not notice that turbo boost is disabled when playing games, it plays as smooth as usual .
I must say , did not use fraps but I did not notice any slow downs/stuttering when running the cpu at 2.4GHz and yet my CPU temp is 61C max now.



Jstn7477 said:


> I use Intel XTU on my laptop and have my 4700MQ running at 2.8GHz/0.8v which is way better than the stock turbo boost with 0.95v. My chip can also do 2.4GHz at around 0.7v. Just use the offset voltage slider and limit the max multiplier to what you want, using a fixed voltage would cause BSODs for me when restarting my notebook (in system specs).



What max CPU temps with gaming do you get at 2.8Ghz? 
I'm running at 2.4Ghz now, max temp 61 Celsius with gaming.


----------



## P4-630 (Dec 5, 2014)

unclewebb said:


> Intel Haswell CPUs run HOT.



My old Asus N53JQ laptop has an i7 740QM which runs 43~45 idle, my new Asus G750JX laptop has a i7 4700HQ which runs 34~40 idle, so I'd say that Haswell runs cooler for my experience, or the G750JX has better cooling then my old laptop.


----------



## EarthDog (Dec 8, 2014)

Apples and oranges P4... apples and oranges.


----------

